# :)



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

ok so i wanted to get your attention hehehehehe and ask you a question....................................................................... whats the most romantic thing anyone has ever done for you???


----------



## katie (Jun 26, 2009)

Said "I love you"

Cycled home with a huge bunch of lilies.


Now I will leave this thread and never come back until i'm happy again


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

katie said:


> Said "I love you"
> 
> Cycled home with a huge bunch of lilies.
> 
> ...



for me it is the little things that meen the most. i have always had a good idea of romance lol. i like to send flowers but not so often that they are expected. also like to surprise with things like teddies and other stuff.


----------



## katie (Jun 26, 2009)

The romantic part wasnt the lilies... I basically asked for them  the romantic part was that he rode home carrying them - trust me, it was a big thing for him 

Ok now I really wont be coming back to this thread..


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

katie said:


> The romantic part wasnt the lilies... I basically asked for them  the romantic part was that he rode home carrying them - trust me, it was a big thing for him
> 
> Ok now I really wont be coming back to this thread..



wow so he didnt do out of the blue romantic things for you???

lol ok katie


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 26, 2009)

Just small everyday things. Like yesterday I did a bit of housework, and my bf noticed and appreciated it and gave me a hug. Or when my sister was moving house, and my bf gave up an evening of drinking with his mates to help us pack. Just making me feel appreciated and loved really.


----------



## angel30eyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Love is......picking the peas out of my pot noodle


----------



## Steff (Jun 26, 2009)

most romantic thing i ever done/or anyone has done for me ............ still yet to happen


----------



## Einstein (Jun 26, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Love is......picking the peas out of my pot noodle


 
Isn't that what kids are for?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

i think the little things are what makes the whole romantic thing better. anyone can pick a prezzie out, but for me it is the little things that turn it into a gift that show they really care. also for me i dont need a fancy meal and posh hotel to be made to feel special (not that anyone ever really does that for men often) lol it is who i am with and what we are doing


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 26, 2009)

The most romantic things that have been done for me are: An ex who sent a red rose to my office (very embarrassing) and my current partner who drove from Farnborough to Warrington after work to wish me happy birthday as I was on a residential course.

I love doing surprise romantic things for my other half. They have also included an amount of cringing on her behalf when we worked together and she had to walk through the whole building carrying a single red rose, which was sent to her purely cos she was feeling down in the dumps. We weren't an item at that point either lol


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Whats this romance word you all speak off????

The most romantic thing anyone has done for me is a big naff all

However I go out of my way to be loving,caring,considerate and doing nice things like making a meal, running a bath for them etc

Heidi


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 26, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Whats this romance word you all speak off????
> 
> The most romantic thing anyone has done for me is a big naff all
> 
> ...



Thats a shame Heidi. I don't cook romantic meals, but am not adverse to buying in something special and making the atmosphere romantic. When my other half is feeling fed up and stressed, especially in the winter, I like to run her a nice bath with candles and soft music. The onbly thing missing is the glass of wine!! 

Just don't tell anyone ok lol


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Thats a shame Heidi. I don't cook romantic meals, but am not adverse to buying in something special and making the atmosphere romantic. When my other half is feeling fed up and stressed, especially in the winter, I like to run her a nice bath with candles and soft music. The onbly thing missing is the glass of wine!!
> 
> Just don't tell anyone ok lol



Hi Gasman

Suppose on the romance side of things I now hold the opinion...' What you've never had, You don't miss' You just kinda get used to it...

Thats are really sweet thing to do for your other half.. You can have a gold star....

Heidi


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the gold star Heidi.

I know exactly what you mean tho, when I was married it was a one way street and it has taken me a while to get back in the habit of it being two way again!

Am sure you will get romanced one day

Andy


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Thanks for the gold star Heidi.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean tho, when I was married it was a one way street and it has taken me a while to get back in the habit of it being two way again!
> 
> ...





Hi Andy,

Hahaha..know exactly what you mean there...I was married...one way...been divorced for nearly 9years...Still  have'nt found the romance thing....Not sure what I'd do with it if found it...haha..

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

i love being romantic


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 26, 2009)

Am sure that once you got passed the fainting you'd love it lol


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 26, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i love being romantic





Dont get me wrong...I am or would at least like to say I'm romantic... I like to show the person I am with that they are special. and cared for etc.. I make meals..ask how there day has been...have a cold can of Lager/Beer ready for them when they came in..

Heidi


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Am sure that once you got passed the fainting you'd love it lol






Hahaha...probably ask them what had they done....lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hahaha...probably ask them what had they done....lol



lol you synic


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 26, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol you synic





Hahahahaha.....In my experience, there would deffo be an ulteria motive behind it...

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hahahahaha.....In my experience, there would deffo be an ulteria motive behind it...
> 
> Heidi



not always huni lol i never have an ulteria motive


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 26, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> not always huni lol i never have an ulteria motive




Well your one of the good, decent guys...and there not many of them about....you can have a gold star to....

Heidi


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Well your one of the good, decent guys...and there not many of them about....you can have a gold star to....
> 
> Heidi



lol ta huni


----------



## Steff (Jun 26, 2009)

romance for me and o/h is him letting me be in charge of the remote for tv all night


----------



## Corrine (Jun 29, 2009)

Romance?  Whats that?  We've just got back from a weekend in Milan (friends wedding).  Bought a posh frock and matching shoes - friends said I looked gorgeous.  He said I looked like a sweet pea.......


----------

